# Bath Time with the double perch!



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Ama stayed put and actually participated in taking a bath this time.


----------



## moonlightlover (Apr 27, 2012)

Awww, your tiels are both sooo cute!! I love your shower perch. I want something like that too~!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

i got it on ebay for 16.50.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay! Grey seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Very cute!!! They look like they enjoyed their bath


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Bailey- he loooooovvveesss taking a shower. 

Thanks sarah. I tried to do the bounce the water off the wall like you do but they wouldnt sit in the bottom of the tub at all.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

So cute! How long do you let them stay in? I always cut Roo off after a few minutes because her thin feathering doesn't seal properly and she gets SOAKED super quick. But I think she'd stay in there for hours if I let her.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

They got about thirty minutes. I put Grey on the lower one bc he got more of the water. 

Ama is pretty thin on her feathering too. You can see her elbows and stuff when she gets soaked so I like to let her get damp and preen like that. She likes that more than getting soaked. Grey wants to get as wet as possible. Lol. Grey would live in the shower if I let him.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, wow! I think Roo usually gets about 3 minutes. But she's also kind of dumb about not inhaling the water. >.< Seriously, I put her in so that she's facing away, but no matter what I do, she always ends up with her face directly in the stream, and then sneezes a bunch of it out after. Which never fails to scare the crap out of me. I'm sure she thinks it's hilarious.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, so precious! I've never tried to shower my tiels. Can you imagine 16 in a shower? But now that I have Blaine I will try it. Linnie's are crazy about water!

Michelle, she is probably right at this moment plotting about how she can scare Mommy for a good laugh


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol they are sooo cute! ... and enigma that would be funny!


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

how cute!! Once my Freddy is more 'at home' here, I might get that shower perch 

do the suction cups stay on good? I would hate having a bird sit on it, and then the whole thing falls of the wall.....


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Oh, wow! I think Roo usually gets about 3 minutes. But she's also kind of dumb about not inhaling the water. Seriously, I put her in so that she's facing away, but no matter what I do, she always ends up with her face directly in the stream, and then sneezes a bunch of it out after. Which never fails to scare the crap out of me. I'm sure she thinks it's hilarious.


My dumb dumb Grey did that too. My only fix was not letting him under the water at all bc he would run all over me trying to get to the "heaviest" part of the shower water and get a nose full. lol. with the perch, he has no choice but to only get the mist that comes off the shower walls and off me... and he still manages to get soaked. lol. 




jaimeS said:


> Aww, so precious! I've never tried to shower my tiels. Can you imagine 16 in a shower? But now that I have Blaine I will try it. Linnie's are crazy about water!


Grey gets sosooo excited. I bet your linnie will love it.



AMom2011 said:


> how cute!! Once my Freddy is more 'at home' here, I might get that shower perch
> 
> do the suction cups stay on good? I would hate having a bird sit on it, and then the whole thing falls of the wall.....



i tested it before i used it with them, you have to make sure you wet the cups before you stick them or it will fall. it has never fallen if i wet it first and i lean all my body weight into the wall to make sure it "sucked" on there good. mine has rather "deep" cups so i think it holds better. 


If anyone is interested, i'd be happy to provide the link for the seller i got mine from on ebay.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So cute. Sunny is a misting bird- that's what his former owner did. But I do sometimes wonder if he'd like a shower. I've been afraid to try it in case he would freak out..... He tends not to like new things.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> So cute. Sunny is a misting bird- that's what his former owner did. But I do sometimes wonder if he'd like a shower. I've been afraid to try it in case he would freak out..... He tends not to like new things.


you should try it. when i tried it with ama, she flapped like a mad woman and tried to get away. i just blocked the water with my body and picked her up and set her outside the tub so she could calm down. this is her third shower so she's just now realizing it's not so big and scary.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Theyre so cute ! i loved the pics with where both are wet X x


----------

